# Birdman won't fly out of New Orleans to re-sign



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

Birdman & Nachbar will be back in New Orleans in 2005 according to an ESPN report...This is great news for the team.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2098485


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Yay!*

I'm so glad Chris is coming back... probably
his energy and hard work are important to our team

Nachbar's shooting and IQ are desireable as well


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PG - Chris Paul
SG - JR Smith
SF - George Lynch, Bostjan Nachbar
PF - PJ Brown, David West, Brandon Bass, Maceij Lampe
C - Jamaal Magloire, Chris Andersen


Add Speedy, and a solid wing player and things are starting to shape up pretty nicely.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I didn't think he was going to do better then his option (Birdman)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Another dunk contest for Chris Andersen :clap: :laugh:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I like NO but lets not let a dunk contest happen again


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Hornets should trade Lynch, he wont do them any good in the rebuilding mode. Plus I think Nachbar will start and be backed up by Bass if no good wings are added to the team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> The Hornets should trade Lynch, he wont do them any good in the rebuilding mode. Plus I think Nachbar will start and be backed up by Bass if no good wings are added to the team.


I agree...

Oh and it should be mandatory that each contestant in the dunk contest use Birdman as a partner now and forever!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> The Hornets should trade Lynch, he wont do them any good in the rebuilding mode. Plus I think Nachbar will start and be backed up by Bass if no good wings are added to the team.


I don't know if Lynch can be traded. He's just not the asset he once was in this league. Scott basically benching him this season would scare off any teams potentially interested in George. Nachbar is a back-up at best, and Bass isn't really a 3. Don't fool yourself, the Hornets need to get at least 2 wing players in free agency to survive.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Hornet s do need to get some wings but will people want to go there. One guy they should look at is Maurice Evans from the Kings. He had a pretty good year and would probably go there to get more playing time to try and prove himself in this league.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> The Hornet s do need to get some wings but will people want to go there. One guy they should look at is Maurice Evans from the Kings. He had a pretty good year and would probably go there to get more playing time to try and prove himself in this league.


i totally agree.
Ive been saying for a while now that Mo Evans one man we should acquire.
His scrappy, hard-nosed defensive style will help any team, and his athletecism is hard to overlook.
But if we pick him up, we need someone else too, because, honestly, Mo Evans kinda sucks on the offensive end...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

glad to see the birdman stick around. He wasn't gonna get much more money anywhere else anyway, with the exception of maybe houston.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also feel Lynch should be moved and as an expiring contract, he could be a very good player for some team.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> I also feel Lynch should be moved and as an expiring contract, he could be a very good player for some team.


definately, but he is certainly getting up there in age. It was so funny watching defenders play off him and he's just bust those wide open threes in the corners during games. He has absolutely no trade value right now tho, and for some reason him and byron just don't get along, he spent all of last season gettin splinters in his *** while lee nailon went out and chucked up 15 a night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> definately, but he is certainly getting up there in age. It was so funny watching defenders play off him and he's just bust those wide open threes in the corners during games. He has absolutely no trade value right now tho, and for some reason him and byron just don't get along, he spent all of last season gettin splinters in his *** while lee nailon went out and chucked up 15 a night.


Thank you! Finally someone speaks the truth about Lynch. NO TRADE VALUE! What can you possibly get for a guy who (at his best) is an undersized rebounder and defender and who is coming off a season littered with DNP-CDs? At his age? Nothing!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> Thank you! Finally someone speaks the truth about Lynch. NO TRADE VALUE! What can you possibly get for a guy who (at his best) is an undersized rebounder and defender and who is coming off a season littered with DNP-CDs? At his age? Nothing!



An expiring contract like HKF said. That would be the only value he would have, but even that doesn't give him much value because he's only making 3.2 mill.


----------

